# The Best Beardie Guide Book?



## Azaliaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all 

I posted a while back for some help on deciding what my first lizard would be and after a long, long time of switching back and forth I have decided on the Pygmy Bearded Dragon to start with, followed by my other love geckoes a while down the track when the pygmys outgrow their tank.

Anyway I have heard that their care is generally the same as your ordinary beardie, and if that is correct I would love to purchase a book I can use as a reference.

So what is your favourite beardie book? I'm looking for a book that covers everything, including breeding if possible. As a newbie though, I don't need it to be so in depth I have no idea what's going on though 

I have found a few just searching these forums which all seem reasonabley priced (I'd like to keep it under 30) i.e. 

Darren Greens' Keeping Bear ded Dragons
Bearded Dragons Pet Owner's Manuals by Manfred Au
Bearded Dragon Manual (Herpetocultural Library) - Vosjoli, Philippe De New Item
Bearded Dragon - Pet Expert. Understanding and Caring for Your Pet. By Lance Jepson 

Any opinions to help my decision?

P.s. just thought of an added slightly off topic question! My current tank is tall but has a 2 piece glass lid that has a small gap at the side (for wires). Should I be trying to make a mesh lid? Do I need much of a lid if its a tall enough cage?...


----------



## Bushman (Aug 29, 2013)

I highly recommend 'Keeping Bearded Dragons' by Darren Green. 
I haven't read the 'Bearded Dragon Manual' by Vosjoli, Mailloux, Donoghue, Klingenberg, and Cole.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 30, 2013)

The Bearded Dragon Manual is very good, that's what I would choose.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Aug 30, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> The Bearded Dragon Manual is very good, that's what I would choose.


 +1 , a very good reference IMO.

YOUR HAPPY HEALTHY PET BEARDED DRAGON by Grenard isn't bad either.

Worth printing off the contents of the following website too - Nutrition Content


----------



## xterra (Aug 30, 2013)

Have you looked at Danny Brown's book "Guide To Australian Dragons In Captivity".
If I'm not mistaken written by a member of APS.


----------



## ssstevespythons (Aug 30, 2013)

I think I have a few Bearded books at home still I will look for you, Pygmy's are great by the way I would have more if I had the time :cry:.
As for the tank question it's better to be safe than sorry however I prefer a mesh top just for better airflow don't block all the gaps and allow them no air.


----------



## Azaliaa (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks all!!!  Do any of these books give suggestions for decor in the tank? Just trying to figure out what style to do when I have a tall tank.

Let me know if you find something Steve! I'll probably decide what to buy tromorrow night cause I can't wait much longer lol need to sate this knowledge obsession. 

Yes I think I'll get a mesh top - didn't realise I might be able to buy one locally! Went to local shop and they had something that should fit my tank for $40. That way I can put the heat light on top which might be easier than figuring out how to put it in the cage.


----------



## Azaliaa (Aug 31, 2013)

Also that websites really cool thanks lizardW I love the food chart!!!


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a few books and my favourite by far is "Bearded Dragons, A complete guide to Pogona Vitticeps" by Philip Purser


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 1, 2013)

I second the australian guide to dragons - just a great book.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 1, 2013)

We are looking at keeping Beardies, so these suggestions are great. Thanks to the OP for posting the question


----------



## eipper (Sep 1, 2013)

Geckodan's book is leaps and bounds in front of all others. But a little more expensive. The difference is that the book has up to date, relevant information for the Australian keeper. In addition it also has in depth chapters on uv lighting, reproduction and health disorders.


----------



## ssstevespythons (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry Azaliaa couldn't find them, they are somewhere 'safe' until I get Beardies again.


----------



## reptalica (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie Pythons forum goes ok as well.


----------



## Azaliaa (Sep 1, 2013)

Hahaha no worries Steve 

Crystal in case you didn't see the link I found in a previous forum topic, this site is awesomely cheap for most of the books suggested - bearded Books: Buy Online from Fishpond.com.au - I'm going there to order now.

Also err which one is geckodan's book lol XD Edit: All good google has shown me the way!


----------

